# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Doe mee aan dit onderzoek en WIN een VVV-bon!

## OnderzoekVU

Hoi allemaal,

Ik ben bezig mijn masterthesis en doe daarvoor onderzoek. 
Wilt u mij hierbij helpen door mee te doen met onderstaande enquete? 

https://vuass.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_3F5YxppNhgCT72l

Het onderzoek duurt ongeveer 10 minuutjes en daarbij maakt u kans op een VVV-bon! 

Alvast heel erg bedankt!

----------

